# Hello!



## ecrash41 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi, my name is Emily. I currently have six pet mice. I'm from Houston, TX. I have Roscoe, Chloe, Zoe, Moe, Amber and Satin. Chloe is currently expecting her first litter and is due at the end of this week. I just came onto the forum to get as much information as possible.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## ecrash41 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hope you enjoy your time on the forum


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

hello and welcome!


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello and hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Good on you for getting educated


----------

